# Documentación Excel-VBA



## Alfonso (Jul 31, 2002)

Tres preguntas:
1) ¿Dónde puedo conseguir un Manual o Documentación sobre Excel VBA en castellano?
2)¿ Me aconsejáis alguno en concreto ?
3) J.Pablo: quisiera adquirir el producto "1600 Excel VBA solutions on CD" ¿algún problema para hacerlo desde españa?
Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## t4373125 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hay libros que estan muy bien porque de manuales gratuitos por internet no creo que haya de tan especificos

puedes mirate alguno de Visual Basic, si quieres. En esta pagina hay muchos:
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/programacion/visualbasic.html

Si quieres comprarte un libro, yo me compre uno que se llama:
"Programación en Excel 2000 con VBA" de la edtorial ANAYA (color negro) y me costó unas 6000 ptas. Está bastante bien. Ahora tendrás que buscar el de programacion en Excel 2002, pero es el mismo, pero con modificaciones y algo añadido, supongo.

Un saludo.


----------



## minayax (Aug 2, 2002)

Sitios donde puedes bajarte artículos,
http://www.vbalym.netfirms.com/excel/excel.html

Hay un manual tanto para word como para excel en:
http://www.vcd.cl/tombrad/pcasual/cursos.html

Por último yo tengo un manual en PDF de 106 paginas bajado de Cybercursos.net. Si no lo encuentras te lo puedo pasar.


----------



## valedor (Aug 2, 2002)

En mi humilde opinion, uno de los mejores manuales es la propia ayuda del VBA, es lo mejor que te puedes encontrar...






> On 2002-07-31 23:04, Alfonso wrote:
> Tres preguntas:
> 1) ¿Dónde puedo conseguir un Manual o Documentación sobre Excel VBA en castellano?
> 2)¿ Me aconsejáis alguno en concreto ?
> ...


----------



## Alfonso (Aug 12, 2002)

GRACIAS POR VUESTRA AYUDA.


----------

